# False lashes make my eyelid itch :(



## Pink_minx (Sep 7, 2005)

WHenever I wear my false eyelashes the inner and sometimes the outer corners itch and feel pokey.  I know I applied it right because it lines with my real eyelashes.  Could it be that I should be because I dont have a crease on my eyelid? or use a different brand?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 7, 2005)

It's probably the glue...


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 7, 2005)

What glue should I use?


----------



## Sanne (Sep 8, 2005)

what glue are you using? if it's duo from MAC you might have a latex allergy!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Sep 8, 2005)

Also try trimming the lash down. the lashband for me is usually too long from end to end. If I dont remove a section I get an itchy pokey feeling just at the ends of the band.


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah I trim the lashes I use a different kind of glue its called Andrea.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 8, 2005)

ita.. try duo.. u can get it at CVS too if ur not near a MAC counter..


----------

